# 04 allez comp vs. roubais elite vs. zurich



## kevinraphael (Sep 16, 2004)

I've been riding what seems to be an ancient 18 year old centurion bike with shimanno 600. While it has been good to me, it's more than time to jump into the modern era of bikes. I've recently gotten more involved with riding and can't wait to own a new gem. I ride about 100-125 miles/week. I don't race, but I love going fast and when I can find good hills I try to give myself a good workout. I'd like to use a new bike for training rides, centuries, and maybe even some short triathlons.

All than being said, my budget limit is about 2k. I've gone to different LBS and have ridden several different bikes, including the roubaix elite, the zurich, and the trek 5200 (which was out of my price range but I wanted to give it a whirl anyway). I haven't tried the allez comp from Specialized yet but hopefully this weekend I can try one out. 

Assuming that I am equally happy with the ride of the bikes mentioned above, I want to get one that is the best value for the buck. Good all around frame, components, wheels, etc. and not one that might spruce up the components but neglect the frame, or vice versa. I know that the 2K market is pretty tight and different makers use different gimicks, like maybe even the spine design from the Lemond Zurich. Any thoughts out there on the value of these bikes? I want to be as in love with my next bike and feel comfortable that it will be around for the long haul. So many of you have loved the Specialized bikes. Are there any other bikes that I should be looking at?

thanks so much for your advice
K


----------



## iDFeat (Sep 10, 2004)

*Just take your time....*

I would say....test ride as many bikes as you can. Preferably ride them for longer than just around the parking lot. I have a 2003 Allez Comp Cr-Mo double that I got for a steal about half a year ago (only 2003 model left). I fell in love with the bike upon my first pedal stroke and it remained my first choice even after riding various other bikes such as Giant TCR, Giant OCR1, Giant TCR Composite 2, Specialized Allez Comp E5 SLX, Lemond Alpe d'Huez, etc. The discounted price wasn't even a factor....it was simply icing on the cake. 

The 2004 Allez Comp E5 can be had for around $1550 if you shop around a little bit. They regularly run for around $1550 - 1650, but since 2004 bikes are being closed out, you may be able to find one for less. Even though I personally preferred the Comp Cr-Mo version, the E5 frame was also very nice. 

Anyways, that's just my personal opinion, and opinions are worth only two cents.  In your case, if you are indeed very interested in getting an Allez E5, to ride a 2004 Allez Comp E5, and decide whether or not the 2005 Allez Comp E5 would be worth the extra $800 - 1000. The 2005 version gets a host of DuraAce upgrades, while the 2004 makes do with full Ultegra. The E5 SLX frame on the 2004 Comp has been moved "downmarket" to the 2005 Elite, and the new 2005 Comp gets the E5 AEROTEC with carbon seatstays. 

Either way, the 2004 and 2005 versions should be great bikes with great frames. The only factor is just HOW great you want the bike to be, and how much you're willing to pay for it (2005 Allez Comp = $2400). Regarding the Roubaix and Zurich, I'll let people with more experience with these bikes chime in....


----------



## kevinraphael (Sep 16, 2004)

*allez comp*

Thanks for the advice. I went to the LBS this afternoon to try out a 2003 Allez comp (the zebra model). They had jacked up the price before trying to tell me that I would get a deal on it for only $1750. That didn't sound like a good deal. In any case, I just wanted to test the bike which was in my size (56cm). I wasn't able to give it a good test ride because they didn't have look pedals to put on it that would match my shoes.

I'll go to a better dealer next time, even if it means more travel time. Hopefully, the love will be there.
again thanks


----------



## iDFeat (Sep 10, 2004)

kevinraphael said:


> Thanks for the advice. I went to the LBS this afternoon to try out a 2003 Allez comp (the zebra model). They had jacked up the price before trying to tell me that I would get a deal on it for only $1750. That didn't sound like a good deal. In any case, I just wanted to test the bike which was in my size (56cm). I wasn't able to give it a good test ride because they didn't have look pedals to put on it that would match my shoes.


Perhaps you can bring your pedals and shoes? Most good bike shops won't mind putting them on a bike for you to test ride. A happier, better informed customer just means a better chance the customer will buy the bike from them. 

Irrelevant point, but I also ride a 56 cm in Specialized.  

Good luck.

P.S.: $1750 for a two year old Allez Comp? What's your LBS smoking...?


----------



## nathanmixon (May 3, 2004)

*I may catch som he!! for this*

I would also recommend looking at cannondale bikes. It would be great if you could find an 04 R1000 and R2000 to ride. I have an 04 allez comp and absolutely love this bike. I rode the c'dale 1000 and 2000 and it was tough to decide between the comp and the c'dales. Price was the main issue in the decision. I got the allez comp for $1500.00  . What I like about the comp is the full ultegra groupo. The frame although on the elite level now is still very upgradable. The R2000 c'dale will be a little out of your price range unless someone has one and wants to get rid of it. The R2000 is a great bike with full ultegra and mavic ksyrium sl wheels. The R1000 goes down to the elite wheels and has crappy c'dale brakes instead of ultegra. 

You just have to see which one rides the best and go with it. I can tell you that the 04 allez comp is a great bike. I have 1900 miles on mine and have had no troubles. Can't really comment on the lemond and the only thing I can say about the roubaix is that it is a comfortable bike but does not perform quite as good as the comp.

Hope I confused you even further  .

Nathan


----------



## kevinraphael (Sep 16, 2004)

Nathan,

Thanks for the advice. I went ahead and bought a Lemond Zurich a month ago and love it. The allez comp is a nice bike, indeed, so I don't think I could have gone wrong either way. One of my colleagues rides a Cannondale r1000 and likes it alot. I haven't gone on a ride with him yet to check it out, but I've heard good things.

Kevin


----------

